# Schwinn Midget Stingray



## Bronco1 (Aug 1, 2020)

Picked up this 1971 Schwinn Midget Stingray today, it looks to be original. Is this the correct rear reflector?


----------



## sworley (Aug 1, 2020)

Lucky find! The Midgets are so cool, actually proportionate looking to the bigger Stingrays where all others just didn’t get it right...

I’d love to find a Midget or mini Scrambler to hang as a display piece in my garage. I actually owned a sky blue ‘68 twice in college. Sold it to a guy halfway across the country then bought it back!

Anyway, I don’t believe your reflector is original, that black plastic backing looks too modern. Likely should be a Gluco unit of some variety. Good luck and congrats again!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 1, 2020)

in 2020 that is a height challenged Stingray.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 1, 2020)

nice find !!! , let me know if you decide to sell it


----------

